# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Модель МиГ-29 "Снайпер" Румынских ВВС - 1:72,  Yuf

## Kasatka

Юфей Мао предлагает нашему вниманию еще одну свою работу

На этот раз он смешал три набора в 72-м масштабе, чтобы собрать модель одного единственного самолета. 

Но зато какого!

МиГ-29 Румынских ВВС, носящий имя Снайпер, в очень эффектной окраске синих тонов.

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...ig29/index.htm



Отличное внимание к деталям, аккуратная покраска и тонировка модели - это то, что делает модель в таком мелком масштабе выглядящей очень близко к оригиналу.

Мне лично не очень понравился  козырек фонаря, он мне показался мутным. Возможно автор пытался затонировать его.
Попрошу его ответить на наши вопросы.

----------


## Yufei Mao

Hello,friends! 

Once again thank you for watching my works.

You can check the in-progress topic(English) through this link:

1/72 MiG-29 "Sniper", Airfix+ICM+Hasegawa

Any advice or comment is welcome! 

And thank you very much for your wirk,Sergey! 

Best Regards,Yufei Mao

----------


## Kasatka

you're welcome, Yufei

Looking forward to see your other models. What on the bench now? MiG-19 or MiG-31?

BTW, I know that this is usually personal preference, but don't you think that weathiring on the panel lines of your Sniper a bit overdone?

Also, when you made the rivets, did you sand/polish them after?

Sergey

----------


## Yufei Mao

> you're welcome, Yufei
> 
> Looking forward to see your other models. What on the bench now? MiG-19 or MiG-31?
> 
> BTW, I know that this is usually personal preference, but don't you think that weathiring on the panel lines of your Sniper a bit overdone?
> 
> Also, when you made the rivets, did you sand/polish them after?
> 
> Sergey


I must admit I didn't sand or polish thoroughly after riveting,Sergey.

As I didn't know Airfix kit's plastic is so soft and the rivets would look so big......A very big failure. :oops: 

Yes,weathering is overdone.At first I want to make this Fulcrum as a clean and neat air show paint,but I changed my mind during painting.

So it looks a little odd on such a should-be clean air show demo plane.

Thank you for your comments! :)

----------

